# New Round 2 Refit WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are the pics of my new Round 2 Refit Enterprise. I just did some detail painting. I will use the decals to finish it off. The kit went together extremely well with very little seams. I will add some glue when I put everything together . More pics will follow after the decals are applied. Great kit from Round 2. Hopefully the new movie kit wll be just as detailed. I hope the re release the shuttlecraft as well. That would be awesome. I am also looking forward to the batmobiles. Thanks again Round 2


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

A couple more pics


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Looks really good sofar, must be a fun kit to put together.


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

Ummm...did I miss something in one of the threads about this? Where is the docking ring on the back of the bridge? Or are my eyes really just getting bad?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't think you missed anything. Looks to me that the rear bridge docking ring part isn't on that model yet.


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

Disappointing.

Edit: Oh..ok. I see now. Good to know


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

WarpCore Breach said:


> I don't think you missed anything. Looks to me that the rear bridge docking ring part isn't on that model yet.


It is a decal . There is no part on the bridge. It is smooth. the decal is decent.


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

jaws62666 said:


> It is a decal . There is no part on the bridge. It is smooth. the decal is decent.


Back to disappointing


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm sure the photo-etch kits will hit the aftermarket any minute now...


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> I'm sure the photo-etch kits will hit the aftermarket any minute now...


I would think that photo-etch kits would be out of place with this kit - so much of the detail on this kit is already very soft and out of scale, the sharpness of photo-etched details would stand out too much perhaps. 

Resin replacement parts though, this kit is begging for them.

What is it with model companies never being able to get the bridge, the lower sensor dome, or the impulse engines right??? :freak:

This kit could also use some properly scaled outboard nacelle grilles.

Take it from here, DLM!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

What I'm working on for the PE parts won't look out of place. Details to follow ...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I look forward to your announcement. And knowing you've got something in mind, means I'll wait - happily!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> What I'm working on for the PE parts won't look out of place. Details to follow ...


would we have to wait to assemble or or can we go ahead and do that while we wait?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Unfortunately, I didn't get a pre-release copy of the kit and mine's only just shipped out today. Some bits you can add to an assembled kit, but the arboretum and shuttlebay will have to go in before the secondary hull's assembled.

They'll be at least a month away, I'm afraid. At least a week to design / debug (priority right now is completing Moonbus items) and then three-ish weeks for production.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Test shot of Aztecs*

Here is a shot of the aztec decal details. More pics to follow
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx21/jaws62666/Models/DSCF2344.jpg
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx21/jaws62666/Models/DSCF2345.jpg
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx21/jaws62666/Models/DSCF2346.jpg
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx21/jaws62666/Models/DSCF2348.jpg
http://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx21/jaws62666/Models/DSCF2343.jpg


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Trying pics again*

Can you guys see these


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

I can see those Jaws.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*More Pics of Refit Decals*

Everything is decaled except for the saucer and nacelles. Let me know what you think


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*More Pics of Refit Decals*

A few more. Will post finished pics when I have completed everything.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*More Pics of Refit Decals*

The last pics for now


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Everything is decaled except for the saucer and nacelles. Let me know what you think


Great Work! Very impressive I like very much the way how the sensor dish came out. You have inspired me to do a simple paint job on my own kit.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Pretty cool. Will definitely need a dull coat seal when you are done.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Nacelles attached*

Only have the saucer left


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*More Nacelle pics*

Final Nacelle pics


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Anybody know a site that can show the differences of the ENT A in each movies? That's something that I've been wondering for a long time.....

Steph


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:The decalling looks very nice. I second the motion for some flat top coating--it'll even everything out.

Did that base and post come with the kit?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

machgo said:


> :thumbsup:The decalling looks very nice. I second the motion for some flat top coating--it'll even everything out.
> 
> Did that base and post come with the kit?


I did dullcoat it, check out the link
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=284803


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh yeah, MUCH better. The lighting I'm sure, also makes it look shinier than it really is. Great job! How about that base and post?


----------



## dlogix (Aug 22, 2005)

machgo said:


> Oh yeah, MUCH better. The lighting I'm sure, also makes it look shinier than it really is. Great job! How about that base and post?


Yep. That's new Round 2 stand...same style (& size) comes w/the Vulcan Shuttle reissue as well...


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

dlogix said:


> Yep. That's new Round 2 stand...same style (& size) comes w/the Vulcan Shuttle reissue as well...


Yeah, the stand is kinda lame. I'll be using it as a "work stand", but the final display will have something different...perhaps a clear acrylic rod.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

looking good, I need to do some seem work on the back of the neck tonight then give the sub assemblies a good coat of clear before i do the decals


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

any one notice the small piece on a white pruce tree that looks like the end of a TOS engine ?


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

That small piece is a plug so if your going to hang it up and you don't want to use the stand you can fill in the hole pretty cool of them to put that in but I wouldn't try it out if you are going to use the stand as I don't think it would be easy to get back out.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks holt, i got mine clear coated and ready for a night of decals madness


----------



## holt32 (Nov 5, 2009)

Your welcome Wolf359 and good luck with the decals.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

woof359 said:


> thanks holt, i got mine clear coated and ready for a night of decals madness


Took me far longer to decal than to build mine...


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> Took me far longer to decal than to build mine...


 same here, I bought one 3 weeks ago and still have a ways to go in applying the remainder of the decals then sealing them on to the model. Building this kit was easy, decaling it is a big job and you have to be patient.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Guy Schlicter said:


> same here, I bought one 3 weeks ago and still have a ways to go in applying the remainder of the decals then sealing them on to the model. Building this kit was easy, decaling it is a big job and you have to be patient.


Finished decal-ing mine tonight. It's a sweet-looking little ship when you're done, but definitely needs to get a dull-coat this weekend.

Even at this small scale, the top of the saucer--in full Aztec--is a beautiful thing to behold!


----------

